# Silver screens what do you do



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Do Rapido A Class owners have internal silver screens as well as external ones ?

When my Autotrail is parked up in the drive I put the internal screens up to avoid fading fabric etc , am I over doing it I wonder ?

I will definately buy external screens for my new Rapido to avoid condensation issues in the winter but is there such a thing as internal silver screens for an AClass

Advice welcome .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

somebody was talking about screen covers for Hymer A class vans recently - have a look in the Hymer forum.....


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I ordered a Van Comfort external and despite saying it was universal Rapiod A class did not fit mine. They tried to bend over backwards to modify it but it was going to finish where the run off from my awning would have streaked down onto the fixings. Bought a Silver Screen. Reasonably easy to put on as you rest it on the bonnet then attach by the hab driver window followed by the passenger door. Don't believe you will find internals; they would have to fit round the blinds


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Camdoon said:


> I ordered a Van Comfort external and despite saying it was universal Rapiod A class did not fit mine. They tried to bend over backwards to modify it but it was going to finish where the run off from my awning would have streaked down onto the fixings. Bought a Silver Screen. Reasonably easy to put on as you rest it on the bonnet then attach by the hab driver window followed by the passenger door. Don't believe you will find internals; they would have to fit round the blinds


Thanks for the info

Do you put anything on the windows when parked up for a while ?


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Parked up for a while?

I would not use the external if not staying the night. If wild camping or not on a camp site (i.e. aire or motorway services) we do not use the external so if we are concerned about anything happening outside we can just pop the blinds and drive off without getting out the van. Otherwise we would tend to use the external (not if we arrived v late or it was raining).


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I ALWAYS draw the internal blinds when parked on my drive, stops the upholstery fading!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If there is any risk of the sun getting at the fabric, it is a good idea to protect it from the suns rays. For this it does not matter too much whether you are using an interior or exterior screen. I suppose even an internal curtain or Remis blinds will do the same job. However, do not use the roller blinds for this purpose, they use built-in springs which will lose their tension if left for extended periods in a closed position.

Alan


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I had Silver Screens on my Rapido A Class and they leaked through the passenger door. Perhaps you haven't had the right conditions yet, but they will leak especially as the roof seam join is right above where the screen goes over and in the door and the water from the roof is forced to run off the roof at this point as the seam fills the roof gutter.

The design is flawed as it compromises the door seals and allows water to enter. The Rapido A Class has an external door seal which is distorted by the screen when you attach it. The internal seal is also compromised as the screen bridges this gap allowing water in.

I did come up with what I thought was a good solution and spoke to Silver Screens about it who requested that I return the screens so they could have a look at them.

Over a week passed with nothing from them until I had a refund through the post. No explanation or anything! Rang them up but no one to talk to and never got a return call as promised.

They obviously realise that there is a problem, surprised that they are still selling Rapido external screens.

Richard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I use a mixture of both depending on the conditions and have devised a set up that avoids the drivers door seal problem, its on a Hymer but should give you a few ideas for your Rapido, see....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-75103-project.html

I have an internal for the windscreen as well but have only used it once, too bit fiddly to get it fitted properly so its now up in the loft.

Pete


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Wp1234

Just brought external screens from Silverscreens for my new 803F and they fit perfect, the water that drains off the roof on the new version is diverted by water channel away from the door. They cost £299 which I think is a fair price.

Phil


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Glen432 said:


> Wp1234
> 
> Just brought external screens from Silverscreens for my new 803F and they fit perfect, the water that drains off the roof on the new version is diverted by water channel away from the door. They cost £299 which I think is a fair price.
> 
> Phil


Yes I heard that the new Rapido's had been modified with a new channel , good news I think.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Internal Screens*

We have Internal Screens for our Burstner A Class.
We bought the materiel on a roll from O Learys online.

We then made a template of all 3 front windows- we sealed the edges with Duck tape.
The front windscreen tucks under the blind rail- kept in place with window suckers pushed through the fabric.

The side windows are held in place with suckers on the window and double sided velcro on the edges.

We have used these for the past 5 or 6 years along with outside screens that we bought from Van Comfort.
We have had temperatures of -30 in the Alps in winter.

Although it takes a bit of organising they were well worth the effort


----------

